# Three piece mold ladies leg whiskey help narrow date



## ArmyDigger (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello this is a nice Boston whiskey I picked up at a antique store for 4 bucks I was wondering on a possible date I’m thinking 1880s to maybe late 1870s am I about right.


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 8, 2021)

I would say 1880s I know one thing for a fact you did very well for 4 bucks I like it thanks for showing


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 8, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> I would say 1880s I know one thing for a fact you did very well for 4 bucks I like it thanks for showing


Thanks and yes there are boxes of bottles all pre 1900 and some even older than that for 3 to 15 bucks


----------



## Nickneff (Mar 9, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> I would say 1880s I know one thing for a fact you did very well for 4 bucks I like it thanks for showing


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 9, 2021)

Very nice whiskey cylinder great shape and color! at 4 slims, they forced you to buy it! 1880's era seems right... finding out when Thomas L. Smith & sons were in business will help narrow down time frame.
Nice post thx,
~Fred


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 9, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Very nice whiskey cylinder great shape and color! at 4 slims, they forced you to buy it! 1880's era seems right... finding out when Thomas L. Smith & sons were in business will help narrow down time frame.
> Nice post thx,
> ~Fred


As far as I can see 1847 to 1919


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 10, 2021)

I agree probably 1880s and you stole it for $4.    if they've got a bunch of blown bottles in the $3-15 range, you should seriously pick up more of the embossed ones.    pretty hard to NOT make money at $3 for an embossed pre-abm bottle.

Jim G


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 10, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> I agree probably 1880s and you stole it for $4.    if they've got a bunch of blown bottles in the $3-15 range, you should seriously pick up more of the embossed ones.    pretty hard to NOT make money at $3 for an embossed pre-abm bottle.
> 
> Jim G


thats my plane this summer when I go up to maine Ill definetly be picking more up


----------

